# Basilosaurus vs. Liopleurodon vs. Megalodon



## Cypher0120 (Jul 6, 2010)

A battle between three giant carnivorous sea animals.


vs.



vs.



Fight! Fight! Fight!

Scenario 1 has the animals at average size.

Scenario 2 has the animals at equalized size.

Scenario 3 has the animals at maximum size they're allowed to reach.

Scenario 4 has the animals at maximum size allowed when they appear in fiction.


----------



## Seyta (Jul 6, 2010)

Cypher0120 said:


> A battle between three giant carnivorous sea animals.
> 
> 
> vs.
> ...



Scenario 1:
Basilosaurus- 60 feet (18 meters)
Liopleurodon- 49 feet (15 meters)
Megalodon- 50 feet (15 meters)

The Basilosaurus will not be winning. It's anatomy grants it an extremely elongated body with a disproportionally small head and jaws

Scenario 2:
Pretty much scenario 1... lengthen the Liopleurodon by 1 foot, and shrink the Basilosaurus

Scenario 3:
Basilosaurus- 85 feet (25 meters)
Liopleurodon- 59 feet (18 meters)
Megalodon- 59 feet (18 meters)

With such a size advantage the Basilosaurus might pull this off.

Scenario 4:
Basilosaurus- 166 feet (50 meters) ~Herman Melville's Moby Dick~
Liopleurodon- 122 feet ~Meg: Hell's Aquarium by Steve Alton~
Megashark- ~Megashark VS. Giant Octopus~

Common sense tells you that the Shark capable of hurling itself several kilometers into the air to attack a plane will win.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 6, 2010)

I vote Liopleurodon for all.
How big was that megashark again? Hells aquarium was actually a good book, better than primal waters.


----------



## Cypher0120 (Jul 6, 2010)

I actually read Hell's Aquarium a few days ago, hehe. And Angel was winning against the Liopleurodon damn it. If it wasn't for human intervention, she would have won.


----------



## Seyta (Jul 6, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> I vote Liopleurodon for all.
> How big was that megashark again? Hells aquarium was actually a good book, better than primal waters.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skYRZ_-RXtk[/YOUTUBE]

The Shark was significantly larger than a plane


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 6, 2010)

That plane was about maybe one hundred feet long. 
That would make the shark around 150-200 feet.
So yeah, its bigger, and it wins




its still ridiculously retarded,


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 6, 2010)

Cypher0120 said:


> I actually read Hell's Aquarium a few days ago, hehe. And Angel was winning against the Liopleurodon damn it. If it wasn't for human intervention, she would have won.


Didn't Angel get the drop on it or something?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 6, 2010)

Seyta said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skYRZ_-RXtk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The Shark was significantly larger than a plane



LMAO what the fuck was that?! The shark jumped several kilometers into the sky and was bigger than the fucking plane.


----------



## Cypher0120 (Jul 6, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> Didn't Angel get the drop on it or something?



No, I think the Liopleurodon was feasting on the carcass of another whale before Angel showed up. Or was it the other way around?

Eh, all I remember is, they were definitely eyeing each other in defense before Angel performed some fancy maneouvres and left the Liopleurodon at a disadvantage.

Using the giant, plane-eating, high-jumping shark would be a bit overkill though so that likely wins either way.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh yeah.
The Lio was old anyway
a fresher one would have probably stomped angel, considering its a good 40 feet longer.


----------



## Akibahara (Jul 7, 2010)

The Diver in image 3 dies. 'Nuff said.


----------



## FireEel (Jul 7, 2010)

We should use Predator X instead, as the BBC Liopleurodon don't actually exist, and I 've not actually heard of any Liopleurodons reaching 15m.


----------

